# TriTrix MTM TL tower speaker



## Steeve-O (Dec 3, 2010)

Hi all, I currently have an urge inside me to build something. I've built a subwoofer which is looking beautiful. I'm about to build some speaker stand for my SVS SBS-02 speaker. I've never built any speaker before but I'm quite good with wood and have the required tool. I also have the required equipement to solder the crossover component and I believe I could make these tower speaker for around 375-450$ CAD everything included and depending on how fancy I get with the finish. This would be a long build and would be a sort of first attempt at speaker building with the main goal of learning with a cheap projet. Once I buy my grand parent house in a few years I wan't to build a theater room and I might build my own speaker because you get a better band for buck and it's just a great feeling when you look at what you've done. I've plenty of time to practice. I'm just wondering if the TriTrix MTM transmission line tower speaker are worth building. I mainly use my HT to watch movie but also listen to music. Maybe 80% HT and 20% music. I also know that it is important that the 3 front speaker are sort of matched because it is really noticable when it is not. Would these sort of match my SvS SCS-02 center speaker? Would it be and upgrade over my SBS-02 speaker? Worst case scenario if these are not a good match to my SCS-02 center can these be good standalone tower speaker for music listening without a subwoofer (I understand bass output wouldn't be great but I'm in appartement anyway). Is there any better sub 200$ speaker to build? Also I don't know if it's better to start with a 2 way or 3 way design since it's an premade kit. If anyone can also give me some general do and don't guide line it would be great!


----------



## Mike Edwards (Mar 10, 2011)

I'd suggest building a matching center as well. I doubt a transmission line set of mains like those will blend well with your svs center


----------



## Steeve-O (Dec 3, 2010)

I believe in a Transmission Line speaker you can't move the speaker position or else it will change the tuning of the speaker? I'm I right?

If so a ported design would be better because you can move the speaker on the front of the speaker but you have to keep them at the same position from each other? If so I could center the speaker to have a symetrical center channel? I will look into another design the.


----------



## RTS100x5 (Sep 12, 2009)

Yes I agree, build your own complete 7.1 or 7.2 system yourself based on your own design and listening preferences... in the end you can sell your center channel to help pay for a new one you build... Ive been buying from PARTS EXPRESS now for over 3 years and they have some Excellent speaker parts and some Budget speaker parts ... IF it was me I always use this tweeter for every build ... Nothing beats it for sound quality at this price..

http://www.parts-express.com/dayton-audio-pt2c-8-planar-tweeter--275-085

I use MOREL for woofers and midrange but they are more expensive.... DAYTON would be the way to go on a budget... Dayton also has 2 or 3 way crossovers all ready assembled .... They arent the best but to me they sound fine - but take it from me if you want quality Xover parts your going to pay $$$ in a hurry...


----------



## RTS100x5 (Sep 12, 2009)

You said you have tools... IF you seriously want to build a quality cabinet this is a minimum tools I recommend.

Table saw 
Compressor 
Finish nail gun
Router - I have 2 - 1 is fitted with JASPER CIRCLE JIG a Must for cutting perfect holes
4 wood clamps - bigger the better
Orbit Sander
Jig Saw - the Dayton tweeters I use require a square cut out...
Tape Measure w 16th of inch marks
A superior straight edge for layouts - I use a 6ft door frame level

I also use a 12 in Rigid Chop-saw for some angle cuts but you wont have to have this if your just going to make simple tower / box design
A good vacuum cleaner lddude:


----------



## Steeve-O (Dec 3, 2010)

I've read a bunch of stuff in the past day and I might build the Fusion-8 alchemy speaker with tower and center channel and sell my svs stuff. Apparently they sound good with a subwoofer and have really good sensivity which is a good thing if I ever get a larger theater room. It is more expensive but it worth it to wait for a better speaker set. 

We have all the cnc saw where I work and I got a router. I plan to build a router table also and have all the other tool. Really loving curved cabinet so I might go for that with the same finish as my subwoofer. I wont start this anytime soon thought but I will certainly do a build thread.


----------

